# 3 series updating



## Gelbster (Nov 29, 2002)

Jon, I've been reading about the anticipated freshening of the 3 series coupe and convertible. I was about to order a new 330ic for ED but this stopped me in my tracks. Has BMW told you when it will happen? Any way to find out? I was planning to pick up the car at the end of March, but I would hate to get a car built in the last month of its production cycle. (Especially if they might introduce it as a 2004 model.) One other question, can I order the M3 type aluminum interior trim on the 330? What would it cost? Appreciate the input very much.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Gelbster said:


> *Jon, I've been reading about the anticipated freshening of the 3 series coupe and convertible. I was about to order a new 330ic for ED but this stopped me in my tracks. Has BMW told you when it will happen? Any way to find out? I was planning to pick up the car at the end of March, but I would hate to get a car built in the last month of its production cycle. (Especially if they might introduce it as a 2004 model.) One other question, can I order the M3 type aluminum interior trim on the 330? What would it cost? Appreciate the input very much. *


Dear Gelbster,

As of this posting, BMWNA has yet to even acknowledge the
impending "facelift". Start of production has been slated
as March '03 per our informants. :dunno:

Regarding the M3 type aluminum interior trim, it is not
"factory orderable" per se, but can be added de facto.

Hope this helps,
--Jon


----------



## Gelbster (Nov 29, 2002)

*Follow up question*

Thank you for your reply Jon. Do you have any idea whether, if I do a ED, it would be possible to order a car to be manufactured in mid-March for an end of March delivery? This would let me hedge my bet on the facelift, but also have the car arrive in the US by mid-May (a good time to sell my E36 convertible). Thanks. By the way, saw your holiday card: a beautiful family, you get to live in Santa Barbara and you seem to love your job. Not a bad life.
Happy holidays.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Follow up question*



Gelbster said:


> *Thank you for your reply Jon. Do you have any idea whether, if I do a ED, it would be possible to order a car to be manufactured in mid-March for an end of March delivery? This would let me hedge my bet on the facelift, but also have the car arrive in the US by mid-May (a good time to sell my E36 convertible).*


Gelbster,

I'll venture to say that you'll be cutting it a bit too 
close to acquire a facelifted car vis-a-vis ED in that timeframe.
To play it safe I'd add at least 30 days to your timeplan.
Invariably, there are always delays with these types of things,
and keep in mind that BMW has not even yet made any "official"
proclamation regarding the update...

...Just my $.02...

--Jon

P.S. Thanks for your nice comments.


----------

